# Inventions you would like to see?



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2016)

I would like these (Do they have them already?):

-Showers that operate like car washes.  Turn on the soapy water and spray, then turn it off and rinse. Quick shower. 

-At least one timed burner on stove tops, like the timers on ovens

-An app, or program, where you could enter the coordinates of your lawn, and the turning radius of your riding lawnmower, and it would give you back the most efficient mowing path.

What do you think?   Got any others?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 24, 2016)

Great ideas!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

Magic Fingers massage that you can buy for your home.

I remember, as a child, putting quarters into the Magic Fingers box when my family and I would go traveling. I loved staying in motels and one of my favorite things was the vibrating bed we'd find in many of them. Magic Fingers was some kind of vibrating apparatus that would vibrate the entire bed for several minutes (10 maybe?) and it was very relaxing. I've done a good bit of traveling as an adult but I've never been greeted by any Magic Fingers coin boxes since I was much younger.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 28, 2021)

NancyNGA said:


> -Showers that operate like car washes. Turn on the soapy water and spray, then turn it off and rinse. Quick shower.


I'd love that!  When I was younger I liked long showers (pretty much until all the hot water was used up!), but now that I'm getting old my goal is how fast can I get done with a shower.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 28, 2021)

NancyNGA said:


> I would like these (Do they have them already?):
> 
> -Showers that operate like car washes.  Turn on the soapy water and spray, then turn it off and rinse. Quick shower.
> 
> ...


Timed burners would be handy, like when you're cooking spaghetti and you forgot to check what time you put it in the boiling water. It seems like it would be easy to add that feature to electronic ranges. Then again, you'd have to remember to set the timer.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Timed burners would be handy, like when you're cooking spaghetti and you forgot to check what time you put it in the boiling water. It seems like it would be easy to add that feature to electronic ranges. Then again, you'd have to remember to set the timer.


That would not work. Even after the burner was turned off, the pasta would sit in the hot water and get all mushy.


----------

